# Can I amke a blade work on my jeep cherokee?



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

O.K. I own an f250 with boss super duty blade. I desperately need a back up, just in case. I can get a deal on these 7'6" meyer types . I am confident I can fab a mount and was considering cutting the blade back 6" on each side to make it 6.'6".

The jeep is a 2001 XJ cherokee in very good condition. Will it handle the weight of a 6'6" steel blade? Keep in mind it likely not travel more than a mile from home and will not travel more than 10 miles form home ever. We rarely see snow over 6" and my schedule is such that my 7 spots are within a couple miles.

Thanks!

Z


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes you should have no problem with that size plow . A friend if mine has a 94-95 Cherokee with a western that size and has no issues


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep it a 7.5. The first time you need it as a backup, you'll end up liking it so much it'll become your primary. Just watch... Seriously, it'll handle a 7.5' with air shocks in front and it'll plow like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

It humors me that there are so many guys on this site saying a 3)4 or 1 ton is mandatory, but all sorts of people are plowing with jeeps and doing great. I know a guy using an s10 for years, still kicking.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Not enough testosterone in Jeeps, GOTA have 3/4 ton or more. aug, aug


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

You'll be fine if you can make the mount. Gotta love the small rigs for tight spots =)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a 1987 Jeep Cherokee with a 7.5' Meyer and it handled it fine. (I sold it before I ever plowed with it though.) You could probably keep it at 7.5' but, if your nervous cut it down to 7', it should handle it fine.


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Update and thanks for the replies and encouragement! I found a 7' Meyer that was refurbed last year. Comes with an unkonown mount (I think chevy) That I should be able to make work. If anybody has picks of a meyer classic mount on their cherokee it would sure help. I have PM'ed several guys but no response. I could do a 2" receiver mount but it makes me nervous. What do you guys think?

Z


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

No expierience on cherokee plowing here but my best guess is that it wasnt really designed for a heavy plow situation so there is probabaly no engineered system on the market , meaning its something youll have to do on your own risk , probably why no one wants to step in a trap by telling you something and for some reason it fails down the road .


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

A 2" receiver wouldn't be a good idea by itself. As only a single point of attachment for the plow, it definitely won't handle the stress.

HOWEVER, a 2" front receiver hitch would make a great starting point to fab a bracket!!!

Take one:
http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Jeep/Cherokee/1992/31084.html?vehicleid=1992301172

And two: (or similar, maybe something even bigger would be better...?)
http://www.etrailer.com/Hitch-Accessories/Curt/E-11.html

You weld on those two bars to the hitch at the outside edges on the bottom of the hitch. Be certain that they are ABSOLUTELY parallel. If they're off just a tiny bit, you won't be able to slide your lift frame in and out of it.

Next, you will need to add THRUST ARMS. You can bolt or weld a couple of pieces of heavy 2" angle from the back of the two receiver bars to something solid, most vehicles should have some kind of cross member under the engine that the front suspension is hooked up to.

You should be able to modify a lift frame to hook into the two receivers.


----------



## saferyancaine (Oct 26, 2012)

I just a western 6.6 uni mount on my 98 jeep grand Cherokee and I wish it was a 7' it came off of a 99 jeep Cherokee and works great who says you can't put a plow on a grand Cherokee is full of shift


----------

